# Does your horse have a dry mane? Use this.



## SRCM16 (Oct 7, 2011)

Bought this a few weeks ago for myself, and started using it on my horses! Their manes were really dry and brittle, now they are almost as soft as human hair.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I love Organix products <3

NEVER crossed my mind to use them on my horse! Though I think I rather use regular pure coconut oil. But thanks for sharing!


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Interesting!


----------



## SRCM16 (Oct 7, 2011)

I looked for pure coconut oil everywhere (even asked the people that worked there if they had it), and couldn't find it so I got stuck with this stuff.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

SRCM16 said:


> I looked for pure coconut oil everywhere (even asked the people that worked there if they had it), and couldn't find it so I got stuck with this stuff.


Well it's still a nice find, since you can find it everywhere  

I think a lot of people have been looking for a coconut spray, so wooo! Mystery solved!


----------



## littleredridinghood (Jan 5, 2012)

Coconut oil in a spray bottle. Works like a charm


----------



## bnayc (Jan 3, 2012)

Where did you buy that?


----------



## SRCM16 (Oct 7, 2011)

Walmart in the hair section, with the mousse & other oil products like Tea Tree Oil.


----------



## Mstar (Nov 26, 2011)

Just watch that product doesn't contain silicone, which I believe it does (I use it myself, LOVE it!) However it really just coats the hair with a slick substance and is actually drying. It feels great, but does more harm than good over time. (and is kind of expensive to use for a horse!). I think it would work great for horse shows though, add shine and repel dirt! I just wouldn't use it regularly to actually condition, because it doesn't. If you can find it at Walmart, get some Palmers Coco Butter Bath Oil. Stuff is AMAZING and smells like chocolate! Win-win!). But it's not good for shows because the dirt sticks to it a bit.


----------



## bnayc (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks. Is there a product you would recommend for regular use? I dont show my horse but would like to keep him looking healthy.


----------



## SRCM16 (Oct 7, 2011)

Mstar said:


> Just watch that product doesn't contain silicone, which I believe it does (I use it myself, LOVE it!) However it really just coats the hair with a slick substance and is actually drying. It feels great, but does more harm than good over time. (and is kind of expensive to use for a horse!). I think it would work great for horse shows though, add shine and repel dirt! I just wouldn't use it regularly to actually condition, because it doesn't. If you can find it at Walmart, get some Palmers Coco Butter Bath Oil. Stuff is AMAZING and smells like chocolate! Win-win!). But it's not good for shows because the dirt sticks to it a bit.


Really? Its helping with my dead/split ends, and preventing from more; same with my gelding (he's the only one that has a mane).


----------



## Mstar (Nov 26, 2011)

bnayc said:


> Thanks. Is there a product you would recommend for regular use? I dont show my horse but would like to keep him looking healthy.


The Palmers Cocoa Butter body oil works great. Regular coconut oil works great too, but in the winter it can harden so I would recommend it for summer use.


----------



## bnayc (Jan 3, 2012)

ok thanks! can this also be bought at walmart?


----------



## SRCM16 (Oct 7, 2011)

Not at the one I go to.


----------



## goingnowhere1 (Jan 22, 2012)

I also use that stuff for my hair and it works miracles!!
I also love their shampoo. if you bathe your horse on a humid day you can smell the coconut for hours!!
I also like equyss (not spelled right i think) as an alternative to the item you listed


----------



## bnayc (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh I saw that at tsc and it looked good. Does it work well?


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

one of the other forum folks was talking about this stuff... so i went and bought a bottle of the certified organic virgin coconut oil and started using it in my geldings tail. 
I now have a very serious emotional attachment to his beautiful, soft, shiny black tail. It's almost irrational. hahahaha!


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

bnayc said:


> Thanks. Is there a product you would recommend for regular use? I dont show my horse but would like to keep him looking healthy.


Quite simply, Cowboy Magic Works wonders


----------



## bittybocket (Dec 19, 2011)

I actually have this for myself too! I'm gunna bring it to the barn tonight 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bnayc (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks guys I'm excited to get some for vini! His mane is only about 4 inches but it could use the conditioning!


----------



## SRCM16 (Oct 7, 2011)

Mstar said:


> Just watch that product doesn't contain silicone, which I believe it does (I use it myself, LOVE it!) However it really just coats the hair with a slick substance and is actually drying. It feels great, but does more harm than good over time. (and is kind of expensive to use for a horse!). I think it would work great for horse shows though, add shine and repel dirt! I just wouldn't use it regularly to actually condition, because it doesn't. If you can find it at Walmart, get some Palmers Coco Butter Bath Oil. Stuff is AMAZING and smells like chocolate! Win-win!). But it's not good for shows because the dirt sticks to it a bit.


This doesn't have silicone in it; I checked last night.


----------



## Tymer (Dec 28, 2009)

Mane and Tail conditioner has coconut oil in it. I loooove the shampoo and conditioner. All good ingredients, no silicon. It makes the mane and tail feel soft and awesome. Recently I bought the detangler, which also has no silicon. I used it a bunch at the beginning of winter and my boy's tail STILL feels soft! I'm in love with this stuff.

I really wanted to get a coconut oil spray, but I couldn't find much near me. I resorted to Mane n Tail, but I'm happy with it anyway.


----------



## Legend (Nov 15, 2011)

I have been wanting to put some coconut oil in Legend's mane and tail for awhile as they are all pretty dry, so when I was digging through my pantry I found some cooking Coconut Oil, and thee *only* ingredient was "Coconut Oil". Thats all. So, I went ahead and rubbed it in my hands to melt it and rubbed it through his mane and tail, it like absorbed instantly and immidiatly seemed to make his mane and tail all soft  So, I put a tad more in, and then I realized something... I realized that tonight, its going to get about 32* and the coconut oil gets hard with anything above about 70*... So, what is it going to do to his mane and tail??


----------



## xXSerendipityXx (Jan 26, 2012)

Oooooooh, looks good - I want to try that now


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I actually started thinking about it myself after the thread about the pure coconut oil-the thick stuff everyone was talking about. I did find it at Walmart-2 kinds, actually, in the Walmarts that have the grocery store. But, it looks like Crisco, so just couldn't bring myself to spend the $6 on it, when I can get-again at Walmart in the hair section-another oil similar to what the OP got, but may be Argan oil? Was mot much more, yeah there is lots less, but I love it!
I put it in my guys mane and tail to condition them for the long term braiding we do this time of year to keep the mud and ice from being a disaster. Works great, and when he got back outside his girlfriends thought he smelled all sexy too!:wink:


----------



## SRCM16 (Oct 7, 2011)

Legend said:


> I have been wanting to put some coconut oil in Legend's mane and tail for awhile as they are all pretty dry, so when I was digging through my pantry I found some cooking Coconut Oil, and thee *only* ingredient was "Coconut Oil". Thats all. So, I went ahead and rubbed it in my hands to melt it and rubbed it through his mane and tail, it like absorbed instantly and immidiatly seemed to make his mane and tail all soft  So, I put a tad more in, and then I realized something... I realized that tonight, its going to get about 32* and the coconut oil gets hard with anything above about 70*... So, what is it going to do to his mane and tail??


It'll freeze, which will cause it to dry out/cause more damage. Found that out when I took my dog out to go to the bathroom after putting the stuff in. It doesn't freeze that fast when its like 40 - 50 out (that's when I put it on my horses), but an alternative during the colder days is a baby oil/water solution. I think I do 6 ounces baby oil and fill the rest up with water and it doesn't freeze/attract dirt/make the horse oily. I have the spray bottle that has measurements on it. Looks like the one pictured below. 












franknbeans said:


> I actually started thinking about it myself after the thread about the pure coconut oil-the thick stuff everyone was talking about. I did find it at Walmart-2 kinds, actually, in the Walmarts that have the grocery store. But, it looks like Crisco, so just couldn't bring myself to spend the $6 on it, when I can get-again at Walmart in the hair section-another oil similar to what the OP got, but may be Argan oil? Was mot much more, yeah there is lots less, but I love it!
> I put it in my guys mane and tail to condition them for the long term braiding we do this time of year to keep the mud and ice from being a disaster. Works great, and when he got back outside his girlfriends thought he smelled all sexy too!:wink:


This stuff is usually on sale once a month at my Wal Mart for like $4 and buy one get the other half off. I bulk up until the next sale. 

My horses are the same way! :rofl:


----------



## AnneChovy (Jan 14, 2012)

*Is it no-rinse?*

Great tips here - do you have to rinse out the coconut or baby oil? I'm looking for cold weather options for mane and tail care.
Anne


----------



## SRCM16 (Oct 7, 2011)

No, the coconut oil is absorbed and doesn't have to be diluted at all. I don't rinse out the baby oil solution I mentioned; it absorbs into the hair pretty much like the coconut oil except if you use too much baby oil it can get oily and attract dirt. The solution I mentioned has worked good for me, and doesn't attract much dirt.

I live in 20 - 30 degree weather right now. 

Glad its helping.


----------

